# PC sales see 'longest decline' in history



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Global personal computer (PC) sales have fallen for the fifth quarter in a row, making it the "longest duration of decline" in history.
> 
> Worldwide PC shipments totalled 76 million units in the second quarter, a 10.9% drop from a year earlier, according to research firm Gartner.
> 
> PC sales have been hurt in recent years by the growing popularity of tablets.


Here


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So lower the prices. Look where they are made so you know they can lower the price.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I think the drop in PC sales has more to do with people moving to different devices (like phones and tablets) and less to do with price. I think we're witnessing a big change in how people use technology.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

TechGuy said:


> I think the drop in PC sales has more to do with people moving to different devices (like phones and tablets) and less to do with price. I think we're witnessing a big change in how people use technology.


I'm sure that's partly true, but I suspect another part of it is that the practical improvement in computing power, and more importantly what you can do with it, tends to flatline. If all you do with a computer is browse the web and a bit of word processing, is there actually any reason to replace the 10 year old computer? Even if the explosive growth in power incorrectly known as Moore's law were continuing, there comes a point where consumers realize they're happy with what they have.

Except for gamers of course. You can always convince them that they need some 8-core graphics processor and a quantum CPU to run the newest version of need for speed.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

So true, Josiah... so true. :up:


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

And a bit more about this:

Nearly 80 percent surf the Web in China via mobile devices



> China's Internet population hit a record high of 591 million by the end of June driven by a growth in mobile Internet usage, which now makes up nearly 80 percent of all users.


----------



## pcdoctor (Feb 16, 2004)

I personally think that Windows 8 has to do with part of this problem.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Windows 8 may have a little to do with it, but I think the decline in PCs has been around much longer than Windows 8.

This may also be of interested: http://www.forbes.com/sites/markrogowsky/2013/04/11/the-death-of-the-pc-has-not-been-exaggerated/


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thread reopened as requested.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have seen a huge increase in tablets over the last few months - I deal a lot with the older generation and they are replacing desktop & laptops now with tablet - about 10 in the last 2 months, and the majority are andriod samsung , as they were on a really good deal recently in UK. 
All those would have been PCs - although only a small number, I am also have the same discussions with maybe another 20 people who want to change


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Karen and I agree with Wayne in that I'm seeing less and less of the desktops. And there's this:

IDC Forecasts PC Shipments to Fall by Double Digits In 2013



> FRAMINGHAM, Mass., December 2, 2013 - Worldwide PC shipments are expected to fall by -10.1% in 2013, slightly below the previous projection of -9.7%, and by far the most severe yearly contraction on record, according to the International Data Corporation (IDC) Worldwide Quarterly PC Tracker. Interest in PCs has remained limited, leading to little indication of positive growth beyond replacement of existing systems. Total shipments are expected to decline by an additional -3.8% in 2014 before turning slightly positive in the longer term. At these rates, total PC shipments will remain just above 300 million during the forecast - barely ahead of 2008 volumes. Even in emerging markets - a primary growth engine of the PC market - shipments are projected to decline in 2014 and recover by only a few percent during the forecast.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

And more:

"The desktop computer is dead" and other myths



> Data analysis needs a great computing engine and a great large display. The desktop is probably going to remain the best home for rich interactive analytics. There will be other good places to do dashboard analytics, and better places to do massive problems of large complex analytic systems, close to databases. But the desktop remains a completely viable platform for analytics. So let's keep our desktops and laptops, our PCs and Macs. They are amazingly good at what they do.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I've been doing IT for some time now, and all I can say about the 'pc is dead' ruse is I don't see a lot of ANYTHING except Windows PC's in the business environment. No tablets, no Apple, just windows and VPN.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the last place I worked in the UK all the directors had ipads (they also had a desktop) and as i left , they were rolling out ipads to all the heads of departments.

but again they all had desktops, noone had laptops 

small organisation of 200 people , and none or at least very little homeworking was allowed


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

we are not a small organization by any stretch, but we are not so big that we thing we are unbeatable. A few of the bosses have ipads, as do most of the sales ppl, but ALL of them have Windows based lappers or pcs......All of them. And it will remain that way. 

It's WAY easier to continue with your current product selection and move on as opposed to setting up all new securities, plans, VPN, etc.


----------



## usamamushtaqkh (Dec 10, 2013)

true


----------

